# wofür 8GB Ram?



## jan74 (5. März 2009)

*wofür 8GB Ram?*

ich bin ja mit meinen 4GB RAM zufrieden, mich würde aber mal interessieren,
was für programme/anwendungen es denn gibt, die mehr als 4GB RAM benötigen.
bin zwar nicht ganz auf dem aktuellsten stand, aber spiele nutzen nocht nicht mehr als 4GB, oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



jan74 schrieb:


> ich bin ja mit meinen 4GB RAM zufrieden, mich würde aber mal interessieren,
> was für programme/anwendungen es denn gibt, die mehr als 4GB RAM benötigen.
> bin zwar nicht ganz auf dem aktuellsten stand, aber spiele nutzen nocht nicht mehr als 4GB, oder?




Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen (bin vor gut 2 Monaten von 4GB auf 8GB umgesattelt) das durchweg alle Spiele minimal davon profitieren.
Die AVG FPS steigen bei den meistens Games.

Einige Ausreißer wie GTA IV oder Crysis im 64bit Modus profitieren sehr stark davon. In GTA liegen regelrecht welten dazwischen. Sowohl die Min als auch die AVG FPS steigen um 10FPS oder mehr.
Crysis profitiert nach längerem spielen davon. Nach ~1 stunde waren bei mir oft die 4GB voll und dann musste von der platte nach geladen werden.
Das ist mir mit 8GB nicht mehr passiert.

Allgemein profitieren alle Start- und Ladezeiten auch davon und das taben ist auch flüssig wie nie 

8GB sind keineswegs ein muss, aber man merkt doch schon einen unterschied. Und gerade bei den aktuellen preisen, kann man da ncihts falsch machen!


MfG D!


----------



## Arhey (5. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Spiele nutzen es sehr selten. (GTA IV)
Anwendungen gibt es reichlich z.B. Videobearbeitung oder CAD Programme.
Also für Normaluser eher selten nützlich.


----------



## thecroatien (5. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Virtuelle Maschinen Fressen Unheimluch Viel Ram.

Ich bin damit ein wenig am Rumspielen da ich das In meienr Ausbildung brauchenw erde, jedoch geht bei mir mit 2 gb garnichts wenn min. 4 ausgelastet sind, von daher würde ich auch locker auf 8 kommen.

GRuß
Axel


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

ich nutze XP und hab 2GB Arbeitsspeicher und bekomme diese nur voll wenn ich mit Microsoft´s Media Encoder mehrere Dateinen gleichzeitig Encoden will und er diese zuvor in den Arbeitsspeicher auslagern will sowie bei anderen Videobearbeitungen aber sonst...

Sonst sehe ich das ja mit 4GB noch ein, aber 8GB ist doch total Banane...


----------



## aurionkratos (5. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Wie gesagt, nur für CAD, Video-, und Bildbearbeitung sind 8gb sinnvoll.
Für Spiele und normale Anwendungen sind 4gb mehr als genug.


----------



## Snake7 (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nur für CAD, Video-, und Bildbearbeitung sind 8gb sinnvoll.
> Für Spiele und normale Anwendungen sind 4gb mehr als genug.


  Schon mal totaler Humbug.
Gerade wenn du Vista hast, sind 4 GB m Prinzip Minimum wenn du vernünftig zocken willst
Wennn ich L4D oder F2 spiele, sind 3,2GB weg ohne langes spielen.
Bei Grafikprachten wie Crysis sind die 4 GB garantiert noch schneller weg.

Die Vorteile einer RAMD-Disk erwähne ich erst mal gar nicht... .


----------



## alex0582 (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

hab auch 8 gig drin und ich würde nicht mehr drauf verzichten wollen vista is wirklich ein unheimlicher fresser und bei den ddr2 preisen würde ich gar nich alnge überlegen an eurer stelle es lohnt isch auf jeden fall


----------



## Fifadoc (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Schon mal totaler Humbug.
> Gerade wenn du Vista hast, sind 4 GB m Prinzip Minimum wenn du vernünftig zocken willst
> Wennn ich L4D oder F2 spiele, sind 3,2GB weg ohne langes spielen.
> Bei Grafikprachten wie Crysis sind die 4 GB garantiert noch schneller weg.
> ...



ich zitiere:
"Schon mal totaler Humbug."

4GB machen ja eh erst ab einem 64Bit System sinn. Bei spielen sind die 4GB zwar sinnvoll, aber wenn du in deinem System keine 132 Hintergrundanwendungen laufen hast, wirst du kaum unterschiede zwischen 4 und 6 oder 8 GB merken. Wie D!str(+)yer ja schon erläutert hat, bringen 8GB zwar was im vergleich zu 4GB, aber je nach spiel ist dieser zugewinn doch eher gering.

Anders sieht es da wirklich bei Fotos, Videos und speziel CAD aus. Da liegen zwischen 4 und 8GB echt welten. Ich nutze CAD, Netzgenerierer und Simulationssoftware. Hab 6GB drin und wünsche mir eigentlich ich hätte die Workstation aus meinem Praktikum. Die hatte 40GB Ram und selbst den hab ich voll bekommen.


----------



## Thornscape (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Was man auch nochmal bemerken sollte: Nur echte 64bit-Spiele können im Endeffekt von so viel RAM profitieren. Denn eine 32bit-Applikation kann im Normalfall maximal 2Gb addressieren.


----------



## jan74 (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

jetzt mal in zahlen ausgedrückt, was ändert sich denn beim bearbeiten von videos, z.b beim konvertieren oder überspielen von der cam???


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Natürlich ändert sich nichts. Mein Videoschnittprogramm (32bittig) greift sich zwar eine Menge Speicher, wenn es sie bekommen kann, deshalb wird es aber nicht schneller. Videobearbeitung muss aber nicht nur so simple Dinge wie einfacher Schnitt oder Überspielen bedeuten.
Man sollte nicht so provinziell denken. 
Mehr als 4 GB bringen einfach mehr Komfort, sogar, wenn man noch hauptsächlich mit 32Bit-Anwendungen arbeitet, was bei den meisten (und auch bei mir) wohl noch der Fall ist. 
Die echten 64Bit-Applikationen, die ich nutze, sind eher kleine Tools, die erstaunlich genügsam sind. 
Aber man hat eben die Möglichkeit einige fette Anwendungen parallel laufen zu lassen, ohne sie schließen zu müssen, weil es sonst eng im Speicher wird. Man klickt sie höchstens mal in den Hintergrund, da fressen sie kein Brot, sprich: Prozessor-Resourcen, zumindest die Programme die auf Useraktivität angewiesen sind. 
Dazu kommen noch Sachen, die bei mir immer aktiv sind, wie z.B. der Internet-Browser. Der läuft allerdings in einer virtuellen Maschine mit XP, die auch für andere Sachen als Sandbox dient. Die will aber auch ein wenig Speicher für sich, bekommt aber nur 640 MB, das reicht eigentlich. Die sind aber schon mal futsch. Dann belegt Vista64  nach dem Start gerne 1,1 bis 1,2 GB direkt. Das pendelt sich nach ein wenig rumwurschteln mit Anwendungen schon mal auf 1,4 GB ein, auch wenn die benutzten Anwendungen wieder geschlossen wurden. So sind schon mal über 2 GB futsch, ohne das großartig was aktiv ist.
Ist auch nicht schlimm, der Speicher ist ja da und soll auch genutzt werden.
Ich möchte auf meine 8 Gb nicht mehr verzichten, damit kann man einfach besser arbeiten und richtig "multitasken". Und es ist noch nicht einmal ein unerschwinglicher Luxus bei den aktuellen Speicherpreisen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Meiner Meinung nach bringen 8GB sehr viel, bei mir zumindestens!
Wenn man viel im Hintergrund laufen lässt z.B.
Und wer immer schön fleißig PCGH liesst müsste wissen das natürlich auch Spiele davon profitieren können...Und wer 64bit sein eigen nennt kommt schon in den sehr günstigen Genuss von 8GB.

Mfg


----------



## Der Dudelsack (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Bei ddr2 kannst du mit 8 gib nicht falsch machen.

Bei ddr3 wirds halt teuer.

Ich erinner mich noch an die news mit dem dell-pc mit 24gib ram


----------



## jan74 (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Natürlich ändert sich nichts. Mein Videoschnittprogramm (32bittig) greift sich zwar eine Menge Speicher, wenn es sie bekommen kann, deshalb wird es aber nicht schneller. Videobearbeitung muss aber nicht nur so simple Dinge wie einfacher Schnitt oder Überspielen bedeuten.
> Man sollte nicht so provinziell denken.



was hat es denn mit provinziell zu tun, wenn man eine konkrete frage stellt? 
"...bearbeiten von videos, z.b beim konvertieren oder überspielen von der cam???"

also grob zusammengefasst: es bringt was bei spielen, es bringt nichts bei spielen, es bringt was bei manchen anwendungen, wie videobearbeitung, ram kostet wenig, es ist unnötig, man kann mit 8GB nichts falsch machen

schön!


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Konvertieren und überspielen kannst du auch mit einem Pentium III-Rechner mit 256MB und Windows 98. So what? Dafür reicht der Speicher auch. 
Mehr Speicher gibt einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Das liegt vor allen Dingen am Benutzer. Wer mit der Schere im Kopf denkt "Soviel braucht kein Mensch", kommt natürlich nicht weit. Das mit dem provinziellen Denken bezog sich weder auf deine Frage (die habe ich ja beantwortet) noch auf dich, sondern allgemein auf den kritischen Rest der Welt in diesem Thread.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Was hier keiner bedenkt ist, dass man je nach Sytemkonfiguration bei Vollbelegung der Speicherbänke nicht immer die schärfsten Timings fahren kann.

Fazit: Ich verzichte lieber auf 1-2 FPS als auf die bestmöglichen Timings ! ! !


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Also meine Timings laufen auch unter "scharfen" bedingungen! z.B mit 4.4.4.12 etc..wenn ich sie mit 800Mhz laufen lassen würde, und hab 4 x 2 GB. Ansonsten ist mit bis zu 1120Mhz 5.5.5.15 auch noch voll in ordnung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Du hast ja auch einen INTEL... Da gits die Probleme soweit ich weiß nicht...


----------



## philcrack23 (7. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Der Umstieg von 512 MB auf 1,5 GB ist wohl am deutlichsten unter dem Beispiel Windows XP zu erkennen. Selbst die Erweiterung auf 2 GB ist nicht sonderlich hoch. Das stand doch erst in der PCGH.
Der Performance Schub ist dagegen beim Welchsel von 2 GB zu 4 GB an einem 64 Bit System sehr gut nachvollziehbar. 

Ich habe ebenso auf 8 GB aufgerüstet wegen einem einzigen Grund:
Speicher ist so günstig wie nie zuvor.
Ich habe vorhin einer Rechnung vom März 2007 in der Hand gehabt als ich mir 2 GB 1066 DDR2 Corsair Dominator bestellte. Der kostete 365 Euro!!! Überlegt mal bitte bevor negative Kommentare über sinn und unsinn kommen....ich hab 40 Euro für 4 GB bezahlt.
Und ich muss sagen das auf meinem Intel Sys die 8 GB G-Skill 1000 Ram auch mit über 500 MHz laufen.
Vista fühlt sich übrigens noch einen Tick potenter an. Das heist Programme starten flotter und Games laden schneller. Das ist Fakt!
Die Auslagerungsdatei habe ich übrigens auf 2 GB begrenzt. Vista empfahl über 12 GB...


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Also ich habe das Gefühl, dass Windows Vista dadurch schon flotter läuft! Habe mir aber auch nur 8GB gegönnt, weil der Speicher anfang des Jahres so günstig war und ich für zwei 4GB DDR2-1066 Kits von OCZ zusammen nur 90 Euro bezahlt habe!

Meine ersten 2GB DDR2-800 von GSkill habe ich Ende 2006 noch für 340 Euro erstanden...


----------



## Snake7 (7. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Interessant - meine 4 GB (2*2) habe ich für ca 100 € am 20.12.07 bestellt - und die waren schon sehr gute mit scharfen Timings.


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (9. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Der User "OctoCore" hat wirklich viel Ahnung von IT ABER deshalb verstehe ich es nicht dass er nicht die richtigen Bezeichnungen verwendet: "Kibi- Mibi- und Gibibyte sind keine Bömischen Dörfer sonder seit 1998 internationaler Standart.": Zitat von "Tilo Bayer", Scheffredakteur der PCGH.
 Mehr Informationen in der PCGH Ausgabe 11/07 (Das Kibibyte kommt).


----------



## Mosed (9. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Mit Vista wird man 8 GiB merken, da Vista ja Programme in den Ram vorlädt - je mehr Ram zur Verfügung steht, desto mehr Programme können vorgeladen werden.
Das "sieht" man auch. Sind 2 GiB im Rechner sind beispielsweise 900 MiB nach dem Vista Start belegt. Bei 3 GiB sind es 1,1 GiB und mit 4 GiB 1,3 GiB. (Zahlen sind jetzt ausgedacht, aber der Unterschied ist sichtbar)

@chris93: allgemein sinnlos ist es bestimmt nicht. Für nen Office Rechner natürlich, aber wer zig Programme gleichzeitig laufen lässt...
Bei mir laufen derzeit 63 Prozesse und ich höre nur Musik und surfe im Internet...

Und 2 GiB ram sind mal ganz ehrlich zu wenig - ich würd die Krätze bekommen. Mir ist vor ein paar Monaten bei meinem MB ein Speicherkanal abgeraucht und konnte nur noch 2 GiB nutzen - da musste sofort ein neues MB her. (Was ich gleich zum kompletten Aufrüsten genutzt habe)


Selbst wenn eine Anwendung nur 2 GiB nutzen kann - du kannst dann halt 4 Anwendungen gleichzeitg bis zum Anschlag ausreizen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Ganz einfach mehr Hardware = mehr Leistung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mehr Hardware = mehr Leistung.


 
Ohne Worte...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Ohne Worte...




schon klar


----------



## 4clocker (9. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Noch mehr Hardware = noch mehr Leistung? Noch viel mehr Hardware = noch viel mehr Leistung? Die meiste Hardware = die beste Leistung?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Ich weiß ja nicht was in euren Köpfen los ist, wenn was los ist.
Ihr wisst schon was damit gemeint war und müsst so ein aufstand machen.
Es liegt auf der Hand das je nach Anwendung mehr oder weniger Leistung benötigt wird, klar ist dabei (oder euch nicht) wenn man spezielle Anwendungen ausführt auch mehr Leistung einhergehend mit mehr Hardware benötigt.

Und mit mehr Hardware spiele ich mal ganz klar auf nicht 2 sondern z.B. 8GB Arbeitsspeicher an aber irgendwie sieht man an euren Sätzen das ihr das so nicht versteht.Das heisst nicht ich lege mir mal bischen "Hardware" neben mein Rechner und er laüft besser...

Dickes Fettes OMG an euch zwei.


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



Phenom 2 @ 6 schrieb:


> Der User "OctoCore" hat wirklich viel Ahnung von IT ABER deshalb verstehe ich es nicht dass er nicht die richtigen Bezeichnungen verwendet: "Kibi- Mibi- und Gibibyte sind keine Bömischen Dörfer sonder seit 1998 internationaler Standart.": Zitat von "Tilo Bayer", Scheffredakteur der PCGH.
> Mehr Informationen in der PCGH Ausgabe 11/07 (Das Kibibyte kommt).



Erstens frage ich mich: Da das schon seit dem letzten Jahrtausend so ist (was mir durchaus bekannt ist), warum wird das dann erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit im Heft erwähnt und so ein Aufriss damit gemacht und zweitens bin ich eben konservativ und wünsche die BibiBytes dahin, wo die Kiwis wachsen, ich kann die binären und dezimalen Byteansammlungen auch so noch ganz gut auseinander halten und drittens bin ich mir sicher, dass "Scheffe" Thilo Bayer das so nicht geschrieben hat, denn der weiß, dass der Standard für Standard Standard heißt und nicht von der Stand-Art oder der Standarte kommt. Und das war schon vor 1998 so.


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Das Kibibyte kommt...hoffentlich geht bald wieder! 
Klar bringen 8 gig Ram schon was. Ich stell mir bloss immer die Frage ob sich das preislich auch rechtfertigt. Aber bei den momentanen Preisen machts ja schon fast nichts mehr aus, die DDR2 Preise sind ja total im Keller.


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (10. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Um auf den Inhalt des Threards einzugehen, bei GTA 4 gibt es selbst bei 8 GiByte große Performancheinbrüche (bestimmt wegen den Kopierschutzprogramm).
*Achtung*: Man sollte in "DER HARDWARE-COMMUNITY FÜR PC-SPIELER" schon wissen das 1000 Byte 1 Kilobyte sind und 1024 Byte ein Kibibyte. Ich wurde sogar von meinen Freunden deswegen beschimpft, bis ich sie (wie meine Mathematiklehrerin) auf den Pfad der ERLEUCHTUNG brachte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Konvertieren und überspielen kannst du auch mit einem Pentium III-Rechner mit 256MB und Windows 98. So what? Dafür reicht der Speicher auch.
> Mehr Speicher gibt einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Das liegt vor allen Dingen am Benutzer. Wer mit der Schere im Kopf denkt "Soviel braucht kein Mensch", kommt natürlich nicht weit. Das mit dem provinziellen Denken bezog sich weder auf deine Frage (die habe ich ja beantwortet) noch auf dich, sondern allgemein auf den kritischen Rest der Welt in diesem Thread.





			
				Billy Boy G. schrieb:
			
		

> 640k ought to be enough for everyone


Need to say more? 

Kurze zeit Später wurden 1024k Hauptspeicher verbaut.


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



Phenom 2 @ 6 schrieb:


> Man sollte in "DER HARDWARE-COMMUNITY FÜR PC-SPIELER" schon wissen das 1000 Byte 1 Kilobyte sind und 1024 Byte ein Kibibyte.



Als Hauptspeicher noch in Kilobyte gemessen wurde (also deutlich vor der ISO-Norm), war immer klar, dass 1 KB 1024 Bytes sind. 
Man achte auf die Feinheiten: Im Gegensatz zu anderen Maßeinheiten wie kg, km, kV etc. wurde das Binär-Kilo mit einem großen "K" ausgedrückt. Das kleine "K" bedeutete auch in der EDV immer 1000, z.B. in kb/s bei Übertragungsraten. Die Verwirrung entstand erst bei M wie Mega (da gab es keine "freien" Buchstaben mehr), vor allem, weil irgendwann die Plattenhersteller die Vorteile der Dezimalzählung für sich entdeckten.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Habe 8 GB RAM drinne, weils so billig war..^^
Mache aber auch oft Bildbearbeitung von RAW Dateien am Rechner meiner Spiegelreflex, da seh ich im Taskmanager schon, dass 4 GB RAM mal schnell voll sein können.
Ansonsten profitiert Vista selber etwas davon, weils spürbar flotter ist was Starten von Programmen angeht und Far Cry nimmt sich dann alleine auf einmal auch gerne mal so 2,8 GB alleine, mit Windows ist man dann schnell auf 5 GB RAM..
Außerdem kann man einfach mal während nem Game mal eben raustabben und mal eben was ersurfen im Netz oder so..
Ich lass dann das Game auch gerne einach mal an, wenn ich nachher weiterspielen will..
RAM ist ja mehr als genug da.. ^^


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (11. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Als Hauptspeicher noch in Kilobyte gemessen wurde (also deutlich vor der ISO-Norm), war immer klar, dass 1 KB 1024 Bytes sind.
> Man achte auf die Feinheiten: Im Gegensatz zu anderen Maßeinheiten wie kg, km, kV etc. wurde das Binär-Kilo mit einem großen "K" ausgedrückt. Das kleine "K" bedeutete auch in der EDV immer 1000, z.B. in kb/s bei Übertragungsraten. Die Verwirrung entstand erst bei M wie Mega (da gab es keine "freien" Buchstaben mehr), vor allem, weil irgendwann die Plattenhersteller die Vorteile der Dezimalzählung für sich entdeckten.


Also ich kann zur Zeit "die Vortrteile der Dezimalzählung" nicht für mich gewinnen. Denn Winows rechnet mit binären Bytes und desshalb kann ich nicht nachvollzeihen warum die Festplatten hersteller die Größe immer primär (z.B.: 500 GB oder 160 GB) angeben. Oder täusche ich mich? Ich mache demnächst einen Threard zum Thema.


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



Phenom 2 @ 6 schrieb:


> ... desshalb kann ich nicht nachvollzeihen warum die Festplatten hersteller die Größe immer primär (z.B.: 500 GB oder 160 GB) angeben. Oder täusche ich mich? Ich mache demnächst einen Threard zum Thema.



Die Festplattenhersteller sind schon lange vor der ISO auf die Dezimalrechnung umgestiegen. Ist klar, denn je größer die Platte ist, desto größer ist der dezimale Vorsprung, das war gut fürs Marketing. Das Argument war damals eben, das Mega landläufig für 1.000.000 steht und nicht für 1.048.576. Außerdem hören sich 540 MB größer an als 512 MB.
Meine erste Platte hatte noch 20 "echte"  MB. In Wirklichkeit war sie sogar noch größer, weil es damals üblich war, etwas Spielraum für defekte Sektoren einzuplanen.
Ob sich ein Thread dazu lohnt, weiß ich nicht. Wozu soll das gut sein? Damit jeder über die verlorenen Bytes jammern kann, die durch die unterschiedliche Sichtweise von MS und den Plattenherstellern entstehen?


----------



## Imm0 (11. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

2gb? ich meinte was von inner 3,4GB gelesen zu haben bei nem 32Bit system


----------



## chrischek1987 (12. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*

Hi an alle,

also ich habe auch 8 GB im System und es läuft alles spürbar schneller.
Es ist ja nicht so das immer nur ein Programm oder Dienst läuft und alles zusammen verbraucht ne menge Ram und wenn du dann noch nen Spiel aufmachst dann lahmt es ganz schön, bei weniger Ram.

Also solange noch der Speicher günstig ist, warum nicht gönnen??? Irgendwann brauchst du es auf jeden Fall.


Mfg Christian


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2009)

*AW: wofür 8GB Ram?*



Imm0 schrieb:


> 2gb? ich meinte was von inner 3,4GB gelesen zu haben bei nem 32Bit system


2GiB für die Anwendung, maximal.
Dazu noch etwas mehr Adressraum für sonstiges, so dass man dann am Schluss auf 2-3,5GiB kommt, hängt sehr stark von den verbauten Komponenten ab.
Hier gilt auch das, je mehr drin steckt, desto weniger Speicher kann noch angesprochen werden, wobei auch hier die Frage ist, ob der Adressraum auch ausreicht, um den einigermaßen nutzen zu können...

Also besser auf ein 64bit OS setzen, da gibts diese Probleme nich mehr...


----------

